# EVAP canister purge problem???



## Diablo9420 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a 96 max, its has 213xxx miles and it has a little starting problem, but the major problem is the idle and the drive ability, the engine makes the car shake when sitting still, the problem starts and stops, the car has no power above 3000 rpm, and it is hesitant when giving it gas, i thought it was a vacuum leak but i havent found any. The code is p0443 which is the evap canister purge control valve circuit fault. ive replaced the valve 3 times, from a local junk yard, the code doesnt go away, i think mayb the wiring harness might b messed up with those wires, but idk, im curious if anyone else has had this problem and figured out what it is, wil appreciate any help thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The P0443 code likely has nothing to do with the car shaking. Ignition coils and incorrect spark plugs ( ie Bosch platinums) can cause the car to misfire. There have also been some issues with wire breakage at the EGI harness at the bend near the firewall, but this will usually set of MIL trouble codes. 

As far as the P0443 code, there are a number of things that can set it other than the evap canister purge control valve and it's circuit. I would suggest you get a copy of the P0443 diagnostic procedure from the FSM to help diagnose it.


----------



## Diablo9420 (Oct 31, 2010)

well the only other codes are the o2 sensor, and egr valve solenoid circuit fault, but i will look into the diagnostic procedure thanks


----------

